# Our Wonderful Bombeiros



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I am just coming to the end of six weeks of combined radio/chemotherapy at Coimbra (HUC). As we live some 70 km from the hospital, during this time I have availed myself of the Patient Transport Service of the Bombeiros at Pedrógão Grande who have been wonderful. They collect me every day (Monday to Friday) at around 09:00, I arrive in time for my appointment and treatment which lasts only about 15 minutes and then wait to bring me home again. On only four occasions have I shared the vehicle with anyone else. The Bombeiros are fantastic, kind, helpful and supportive. For anyone who lives in a rural location the service is invaluable, especially for the elderly who have no other way of getting to the hospitals for treatment. I have seen ambulances from as far afield as the Estrelas bringing patients in. The Bombeiros keep a record of all visits and bill the hospital accordingly.

The oncology department at HUC is outstanding. We have an attractive comfortable waiting room which is an atrium with trees, the staff are all very caring and the Cancer Charity operates a trolley with free coffee, tea and snacks for patients and companions alike. Only one drawback, the TV is on all the time; however this is a small price to pay for such an attentive and efficient service.

By contrast, yesterday I was speaking with a friend who lives near Lymington (Hants) who said that if they need a similar service to Southampton General they will have to start paying £1 per mile and there is no guarantee the driver will wait for them if their appointment overruns. What a difference!

So next time the Bombeiros approach you for a donation, please give generously. They offer an amazing free service to all.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you needed to try out the bombeiros service Maggie and I hope that your treatment is progressing well.

These guys certainly need more recognition than they get and what most of us forget is that many of them are volunteers.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

During the week they are the professionals who are on duty for 5x8 hour shifts and on the weekend (I needed to go on Saturday last week) they are volunteers.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a massive fan of the Bombeiros so maybe this is a good time to remind our members that they can become a supporter of their local branch by donating as little as €20 per year & further support them by donating anything no longer needed to their local branch which they then sell for further funding........ and of course, donations of things like energy bars & soft drinks are also especially welcome in the hot summer months when those same people put their very lives on the line for us.

Maggy

Now that summer is on it's way, I hope you & the old man can soon come over for a braai.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We look forward to it TM. Can you tell me where the Bombeiros shop is? I asked my driver today and he said there was not one at PG. I would love to our adega cleared out.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maggy

They don't have a shop as such. 

All you do is take whatever you have (might have to make prior arrangement) and donate it to them...... As I understand it, they then send it all to auction or sell it to a dealer and funds go to that particular Bombeiros branch. 

If you have a lot of stuff they might be willing to send a vehicle for it but again, probably needs prior arrangement.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I asked again today and was told it is mainly for broken household appliances which they fix and sell or give to a worthy person who is in need. Sounds good to me. When I take in the donation we are giving I shall make further enquiries.


----------

